# VSA: Free "Master the Markets" By Tom Williams PDF



## tech/a

http://www.tradeguider.com/mtm_251058.pdf

Takes a while to download 188 pages.
Merry Xmas to you to Gavin.

If you have any interest at all in Volume Spread Analysis this is a must addition to your library.


----------



## lindsayf

thanks tech a!


----------



## cuttlefish

Cheers tech - I've been looking for some meaty reading on technicals and have enjoyed reading many of your posts on VSA  (and been attempting to apply some of it).   At a quick glance this looks like the sort of thing I've been after - I look forward to sitting down and going through it in detail.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

I paid over $90 us for this in softcover years ago. 
How is that allowed to be downloaded for free Tech?


----------



## Boggo

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> I paid over $90 us for this in softcover years ago.
> How is that allowed to be downloaded for free Tech?




Its been available for free on Filestube and Rapidshare for some time now Snake.

I reckon a better book by the same guy is 'THE UNDECLARED SECRETS THAT DRIVE THE STOCK MARKET' also available for free, same book really but without all the TradeGuider bits.

As soon as these guys start explaining a theory and promoting software in the same book thats when I head off to Google.com rather than Amazon.com


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

Boggo said:


> Its been available for free on Filestube and Rapidshare for some time now Snake.
> 
> I reckon a better book by the same guy is 'THE UNDECLARED SECRETS THAT DRIVE THE STOCK MARKET' also available for free, same book really but without all the TradeGuider bits.
> 
> As soon as these guys start explaining a theory and promoting software in the same book thats when I head off to Google.com rather than Amazon.com



Boggo,
Yeah, that is his first book before they packaged it rewritten into the Trade Guider package. I agree reading a book that spends a third on the software is limited.

Cheers..


----------



## tech/a

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Boggo,
> Yeah, that is his first book before they packaged it rewritten into the Trade Guider package. I agree reading a book that spends a third on the software is limited.
> 
> Cheers..




Snake.
I agree if your going to apply VSA to your own analysis without the purchase of their software.
The book is obviously being used as a marketing tool by Gavin.Which if you were in his position you probably would to.
I bought the software as you know both EOD and R/T. It has been and continues to be very helpful in applying the analysis.
But even Gavin and Particularly Tom Williams both make it clear that the software is like any other in hat it works from Algorithms which will pick up the glaring VSA analysis but will never be as good as the human brain.

This I have found to be very true and once you understand VSA principals your own application of the analysis on a chart will give even better results than relying on any software.

Watching the Pro's like Sebastian apply it to various live trades its very clear that they interpret EACH BAR---something the software doesn't/couldn't do.

I paid around $100 for each book.
Tom Williams even signed them!
As Bruce Mcavany would say ----Special!!


----------



## WaveSurfer

Great read, thanks a bunch tech.

I would say there is more valuable info in there than the software plug. IMHO...

Came across a few articles on VSA. Hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread tech 

http://www.sfomag.com/homefeaturedetail.asp?ID=836653954&MonthNameID=October&YearID=2006
http://www.sfomag.com/homefeaturedetail.asp?ID=363568822&MonthNameID=June&YearID=2006

Thought I'd post the resources here and leave your other thread for discussion.

[[[[Edit]]]]
Amazing what good ol' Google can find.
http://www.tradeguider.com/vsaclub/archives/


----------



## Timmy

WaveSurfer said:


> Amazing what good ol' Google can find.
> http://www.tradeguider.com/vsaclub/archives/




That is a handy link thank-you WaveSurfer


----------



## WaveSurfer

Timmy said:


> That is a handy link thank-you WaveSurfer




No problems mate. I don't know if it's intentional on trade guider's part to have them there for the world to view. But I've downloaded most of them and my monthly bandwidth limit is now near breaking point 

There is also very little (if any) TG software plugs in them either 

At least not in the one's I have viewed so far.


----------



## quinn123

Who actually applies VSA to their trading here and honestly believes it increases their success rate?

Cheers for the reading tech.


----------



## tech/a

quinn123 said:


> Who actually applies VSA to their trading here and honestly believes it increases their success rate?
> 
> Cheers for the reading tech.






Have been using it in my discretionary trading since stopping my own trading in systems in July 2007.
Net profitable---easy to use---I'm visual so I can see a trade and an exit in seconds.
Suits me I don't have time to ponder around. 

Don't know if it "increases my success rate as I haven't paralleled another method to compare.
Happy with the R/R.


----------



## WaveSurfer

quinn123 said:


> Who actually applies VSA to their trading here and honestly believes it increases their success rate?
> 
> Cheers for the reading tech.




Way too early for me to comment on that quinn. Sorry bud. I do see a lot of potential though.

I like the idea because it's a separate variable to price. Not derived from price either (like all indi's are).

I am not a mathematics buff, but I do know that one variable cannot use itself to predict the same variable.

*Price* = *Price* (Periods * *Price*) square rooted to the inverse of *Price* again


----------



## pavilion103

Does anyone know where to get a hard copy of this book?

I have read it twice (the free PDF) but I don't like reading off a screen. No doubt this will be one I read over and over so would love a hard copy. 

It wasn't available on Amazon.


----------



## tech/a

Download it and print it off bind it up and there you have it.


----------



## pavilion103

tech/a said:


> Download it and print it off bind it up and there you have it.




Yep, that is exactly what I am going to do. I would have liked to have a nice copy of it for my library but I'm going to just print it off now that I can't find it.

It will be a lot more motivating coming home, relaxing and reading a hard copy rather than looking at a screen for 4 hours after doing the same at work all day!


----------



## tech/a

You can buy it from Tradeguider for around $100
just google Tradeguider.
But I know what I'd do!

The PDF is better as the book from T/G isnt in color

The PDF charts are!
Im actually printing one off myself for the library even though I have 2 hard copies (Came with EOD and R/T software).


----------



## joea

Watched a show on sunday about VSA, or rather new book " Trading in the shadow of smart money".

There must be some rules on this, so had a casual look at threads, but only went through 3.

It appears the software has been updated on comments on bar analysis.

On  a search   of " volume spread analysis rules" I found " amibroker wycoff method, VSA - VOLUME Spread analysis, tom williams."
It has 8 rules, so thought I might share.
No doubt there are more.
Cheers


----------



## Tanaka

joea said:


> Watched a show on sunday about VSA, or rather new book " Trading in the shadow of smart money".
> 
> There must be some rules on this, so had a casual look at threads, but only went through 3.
> 
> It appears the software has been updated on comments on bar analysis.
> 
> On  a search   of " volume spread analysis rules" I found " amibroker wycoff method, VSA - VOLUME Spread analysis, tom williams."
> It has 8 rules, so thought I might share.
> No doubt there are more.
> Cheers




I've been reading through the threads at Traders Laboratory, lots of VSA and Wyckoff stuff with active users.


----------



## pitirrupi

Boggo said:


> Its been available for free on Filestube and Rapidshare for some time now Snake.
> 
> I reckon a better book by the same guy is 'THE UNDECLARED SECRETS THAT DRIVE THE STOCK MARKET' also available for free, same book really but without all the TradeGuider bits.
> 
> As soon as these guys start explaining a theory and promoting software in the same book thats when I head off to Google.com rather than Amazon.com




Hello all - new to the site. Read comments regarding being able to DL book for free on Filestube or Rapid Share. I registered with both sites but cannot seem to DL either file. Any suggestions?


----------



## Timmy

pitirrupi said:


> Hello all - new to the site. Read comments regarding being able to DL book for free on Filestube or Rapid Share. I registered with both sites but cannot seem to DL either file. Any suggestions?






tech/a said:


> http://www.tradeguider.com/mtm_251058.pdf
> 
> Takes a while to download 188 pages.
> Merry Xmas to you to Gavin.
> 
> If you have any interest at all in Volume Spread Analysis this is a must addition to your library.




The first post in this thread has a link for a free download. The link still works, I just re-downloaded the book to check.
http://www.tradeguider.com/mtm_251058.pdf

There is also a free download available here, and it works too: 
http://www.tradethetruth.com/pics/mtmv3.pdf

And just to reiterate:


tech/a said:


> Takes a while to download 188 pages.


----------



## SevenFX

Timmy

Did you happen to see the Original pdf version from Tom without the TradeGuider stuff

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## Timmy

SevenFX, apologies, didn't see your reply.
Do you mean "The Undiscovered Secrets ..." book (or something like that).
Yes I do have that, if you want it?


----------



## LostMyShirt

Thanks Tech - should be an interesting read.


----------



## RandR

holy **** tech/a.

Last night I had a peek at the pdf you provided. It's blown me away. Coming from someone that has only been in the market for a year, and relied exclusively on fundamental analysis. The reason because nearly every technical indicator ive looked at has seemed like a load of hoo haa. *BUT, this makes sense to me*

I was hooked after a couple of pages and was up till 3am devouring it, have the next few days off work so cant wait to bury myself in this. Any other resources on the subject of VSA people can direct me towards ?


----------



## tech/a

Certainly had that effect on me.
I find people with some technical background find it enthralling.

There isn't a great deal specifically on VSA.
Tradeguider do massive amounts of You Tube Video's
but unfortunately half of each is taken up with Gavin's 
constant marketing and WAWA on Tradeguider.
Its pretty clear whats making Gavin the $$$s.

If you can get passed the canned stuff and take the time to observe it youll find it* very handy*.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

RandR said:


> I was hooked after a couple of pages and was up till 3am devouring it, have the next few days off work so cant wait to bury myself in this. Any other resources on the subject of VSA people can direct me towards ?




I'd agree with your approach to reading it. I've tried to do a chapter every night, but fall asleep. It really needs a concerted effort to digest it all, with printed charts and a hiding of the right side of the x axis with the pdf to see its workings on real ASX charts.

I'll take it to the Creek next time I have enough unpaid fines.

gg


----------



## joea

Hi.
Is anybody here in Australai interested in Tradequider VSA software.?
Currently you can get  a deal with the  software (EOD), and  masterclass education(at a reduced price) and two months free reuters data. 
Send me a PM and we can share notes.
joea


----------



## toocool

I have been interested for a while now and was close to buying the EOD version since I already have EOD data for Metastock.

I am now looking more into the Real time Tradeguider as I have been more interested in real time futures and index trades for the past few months.

I am trying to find out the best set up to run it and the costs involved. What real time data (Realtime data or eSignal) and what trading platform ??  I have noticed on their YouTube clips that they use one called Infinity AT that looks nice and easy to use or just go with the IB account that I have.

Anyone who has RT tradeguider I love to hear what you think is the best set up and some costs involved, I will be looking at getting it in the next month or so.

Also, are the prices quoted on the TG website USD ??

Thanx todd


----------



## tech/a

toocool said:


> I have been interested for a while now and was close to buying the EOD version since I already have EOD data for Metastock.
> 
> I am now looking more into the Real time Tradeguider as I have been more interested in real time futures and index trades for the past few months.
> 
> I am trying to find out the best set up to run it and the costs involved. What real time data (Realtime data or eSignal) and what trading platform ??  I have noticed on their YouTube clips that they use one called Infinity AT that looks nice and easy to use or just go with the IB account that I have.
> 
> Anyone who has RT tradeguider I love to hear what you think is the best set up and some costs involved, I will be looking at getting it in the next month or so.
> 
> Also, are the prices quoted on the TG website USD ??
> 
> Thanx todd




Hell where do I start give me a few hrs!
I use Esignal and they are fantsastic,
I would say T/Gs data would have a flick back going to T/G.
But up to you.

Very quickly--if you think taking VSA signals from T/G R/T will make you consistent profit.

THINK AGAIN.


----------



## toocool

tech/a said:


> Very quickly--if you think taking VSA signals from T/G R/T will make you consistent profit.
> 
> THINK AGAIN.




I know its not a get rich quick program, although thats how they seem to promote sometimes.
I am prepared to put in the time, I do now in all areas of my trading and im learning.
Im not an aggresive trader, just looking for low risk set ups on shorter time frames. If I can break even while I learn I will be pleased.


----------



## Billyb

VSA can be learned from the free resources available in Tom's book and on Gavin's Youtube videos, and some of the other free stuff on the TG website. Need to look over it a couple of times though. If you are rich or you like the software then by all means buy the software but it's definitely not essential to learn VSA (it'll probably make it much easier to learn though).


----------



## tech/a

Billyb said:


> VSA can be learned from the free resources available in Tom's book and on Gavin's Youtube videos, and some of the other free stuff on the TG website. Need to look over it a couple of times though. If you are rich or you like the software then by all means buy the software but it's definitely not essential to learn VSA (it'll probably make it much easier to learn though).




Yeh you reckon?


----------



## Wysiwyg

I feel competent to further understand this analysis without buying the Tradeguider software. Have identified the sausage so don't need the sizzle. Will explore Wyckoff a bit further though.


----------



## Billyb

tech/a said:


> Yeh you reckon?




I think so. It's not the easy road though. I don't have the software but from what I've seen from the videos it tells you all the signals so that would certainly make things easier. However as you know each signal means zilch unless taken in context with the rest of what's going on - signs of weakness/strength, resistance/support, accumulation/distribution, different time frames, not to mention trade management - etc - and the software can't tell us all those things unfortunately.


----------



## Mistagear

tech/a said:


> Yeh you reckon?




Yep I reckon,
 I have only sought out Wyckoff material, not TGuider, from the various online locations and developed my price analysis from the basic principles.
Strap on money management and position sizing and that's all I use. I trade ok


----------



## joea

joea said:


> Hi.
> Is anybody here in Australai interested in Tradequider VSA software.?
> Currently you can get  a deal with the  software (EOD), and  masterclass education(at a reduced price) and two months free reuters data.
> Send me a PM and we can share notes.
> joea




Well I watched the second webinar and they come up with a special deal with the "Chart Masterclass education" plus EOD software plus two months free data.
So I enquired by email on payment and they must have went to bed. But got an email back.
Then by going to the store  where you can get the education package for half price but its full price when you go to pay.

So at midnight sent another email to get the package announced in the webinar, but no answer. i.e. The deal was until midday the next day.

So the deal is. There are half priced deals advertised on their site which turn into full price "no deals" when you go to purchase.

Sorry Gavin I think you can "talk under water"  and are full of "Bull***t on the land.

joea


----------



## joea

Wysiwyg said:


> I feel competent to further understand this analysis without buying the Tradeguider software. Have identified the sausage so don't need the sizzle. Will explore Wyckoff a bit further though.




Prior to Christmas a new book is due to be released.
"Trades about to Happen" ( a modern adaption of the Wyckoff method) by D. H. Weis.

Also a guy called Al Brooks is due to release a series of 3 books on "Trading Price Action".
joea


----------



## joea

tech/a said:


> Yeh you reckon?




I have watched a few videos and I think its will be harder to understand than we think.
Because there are numerous sequences.

But from what I have watched. I do think it has merit.
I have adapted a couple of the pointer to ASX stocks I have traded and fully believe the substance behind the method.
joea


----------



## rx2

joea said:


> Prior to Christmas a new book is due to be released.
> "Trades about to Happen" ( a modern adaption of the Wyckoff method) by D. H. Weis.




I got an email from David Weis today - he is just finishing the last chapter of the book, the manuscript will go to the publisher on Dec 1., and it will be published in March. Looks like we will be waiting a little longer !


----------



## joea

rx2 said:


> I got an email from David Weis today - he is just finishing the last chapter of the book, the manuscript will go to the publisher on Dec 1., and it will be published in March. Looks like we will be waiting a little longer !




Thank you.
joea


----------



## tech/a

Mistagear said:


> Yep I reckon,
> I have only sought out Wyckoff material, not TGuider, from the various online locations and developed my price analysis from the basic principles.
> Strap on money management and position sizing and that's all I use. I trade ok






joea said:


> I have watched a few videos and I think its will be harder to understand than we think.
> Because there are numerous sequences.
> 
> But from what I have watched. I do think it has merit.
> I have adapted a couple of the pointer to ASX stocks I have traded and fully believe the substance behind the method.
> joea




*joea*

Thanks for the book updates
Please keep me informed Ill have them on my read list for sure.

*As for my comment *and replies to it.

There are 60 setups programmed into Tradeguider, with 2 sensitivity settings.
While I agree the You Tube videos are good for a start---if you can get past Gavins spiel---if you then attempt to read a chart from basic knowledge youll find it extremely difficult.

While I have both R/T and EOD I have to say that watching hrs of daily charts and the signals which are triggered I have learned far more from seeing it plotted in a live situation than trying to apply VSA from my own interpretation on a blank chart.

Many signals are 2 and 3 bar signals with 2 and 3 bar volume triggers so the signal will not appear until its too late to act for much closer timeframes (1 min for example) where your attempting small tick scalps.

Youll also notice many VSA patterns and triggers NOT plotted by the Algorithm.
Not because its a poor algo but because the trigger falls only marinally out of its parameter range.

All which trying to apply from a blank screen and a book or two would be a super human feat!

In My opinion the software has for me paid for itself many many times.It makes the analysis a simple glance rather than a  blank sheet application.

Anyway what Ive found.


----------



## motorway

tech/a said:


> *joea*
> 
> Thanks for the book updates
> Please keep me informed Ill have them on my read list for sure.
> 
> *As for my comment *and replies to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Many signals are 2 and 3 bar signals with 2 and 3 bar volume triggers so the signal will not appear until its too late to act for much closer timeframes (1 min for example) where your attempting small tick scalps.
> 
> Youll also notice many VSA patterns and triggers NOT plotted by the Algorithm.
> Not because its a poor algo but because the trigger falls only marinally out of its parameter range.
> 
> All which trying to apply from a blank screen and a book or two would be a super human feat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway what Ive found.







Inasmuch as this will help you to understand the market. You will
thereafter think in waves.  RDW

THINK IN WAVES

BUYING AND SELLING WAVES

Waves are not the BARS of anytime frame
BARS are just a way of giving the market a structure

A WAVE ==> " _has_ a certain duration; they run just so long as they
can attract a following. When this following is exhausted for the time being, that
wave comes to an end and a contrary wave sets in. The latter may attract more of
a following than the former. By studying the relationships between these upward
and downward waves, their duration, speed and extent, and comparing them with
each other, we are able to judge the relative strength of the bulls and bears as the
price movement progresses.''


So  ''Many signals are 2 and 3 bar signals with 2 and 3 bar volume triggers''

ALL signals are really an INDEFINITE number of BARS...

Someone tell me why this is SO ?

It is important if one  really wants  to understanding Wyckoff

motorway


----------



## joea

tech/a said:


> *joea*
> 
> Thanks for the book updates
> Please keep me informed Ill have them on my read list for sure.
> 
> *As for my comment *and replies to it.
> 
> There are 60 setups programmed into Tradeguider, with 2 sensitivity settings.
> While I agree the You Tube videos are good for a start---if you can get past Gavins spiel---if you then attempt to read a chart from basic knowledge youll find it extremely difficult.
> 
> While I have both R/T and EOD I have to say that watching hrs of daily charts and the signals which are triggered I have learned far more from seeing it plotted in a live situation than trying to apply VSA from my own interpretation on a blank chart.
> 
> Many signals are 2 and 3 bar signals with 2 and 3 bar volume triggers so the signal will not appear until its too late to act for much closer timeframes (1 min for example) where your attempting small tick scalps.
> 
> Youll also notice many VSA patterns and triggers NOT plotted by the Algorithm.
> Not because its a poor algo but because the trigger falls only marinally out of its parameter range.
> 
> All which trying to apply from a blank screen and a book or two would be a super human feat!
> 
> In My opinion the software has for me paid for itself many many times.It makes the analysis a simple glance rather than a  blank sheet application.
> 
> Anyway what Ive found.




Thanks Tech/a
I agree about the software.
However during a 24 hr period and 7 emails to them I finally got a invoice for the deal at the webinar.
However on the Invoice is a price, but no list of particulars of what I get for my money.
On my last email I have sent I have had  no reply and they have probably gone home.

So I have decided I will not purchase anything from that site until  they list the items.
I believe that they have made a slip up with the deal. I will be able to confirm this by listerening to the recording. I have the exact words written on what was advertised during webinar II

I have also come to the conclusion that Gavin is surely not the only one in the word of trading that is going to make money out of trading price action in relation to volume.
Or VSA.
SO I AWAIT WITH BAITED BREATH FOR AN ANSWER FROM THEM.
joea


----------



## tech/a

joea said:


> I have also come to the conclusion that Gavin is surely not the only one in the word of trading that is going to make money out of trading price action in relation to volume.
> Or VSA.
> SO I AWAIT WITH BAITED BREATH FOR AN ANSWER FROM THEM.
> joea




Your *RIGHT*

Todd is a Mile in front of Gavin and his software is still being produced.
I have all his stuff as well.
Combines far more analysis into the art of chart reading than Gavin probably knows!.

You can subscribe to his weekly video---usually 8-15 min and free with less guff!
and its NOT listening to Gavin!---weekly newsletter on front page!


http://traderscode.com/


----------



## joea

tech/a said:


> Your *RIGHT*
> 
> Todd is a Mile in front of Gavin and his software is still being produced.
> I have all his stuff as well.
> Combines far more analysis into the art of chart reading than Gavin probably knows!.
> 
> You can subscribe to his weekly video---usually 8-15 min and free with less guff!
> and its NOT listening to Gavin!---weekly newsletter on front page!
> 
> 
> http://traderscode.com/




Tech/a

You have made my day!!! I thank you kindly.

Regards joea


----------



## tech/a

We all have little secrets.
Thats one of mine.
Motorway has a few!


----------



## joea

tech/a said:


> We all have little secrets.
> Thats one of mine.
> Motorway has a few!




Do you think he will share any?
I am two far away to barter  any coral trout.
joea


----------



## tech/a

joea said:


> Do you think he will share any?
> I am two far away to barter  any coral trout.
> joea




Search Motorway
He has countless hrs of information to wile away the hrs.


----------



## aarbee

tech/a said:


> *joea*
> 
> While I have both R/T and EOD I have to say that watching hrs of daily charts and the signals which are triggered I have learned far more from seeing it plotted in a live situation than trying to apply VSA from my own interpretation on a blank chart.




Hi Tech,
Just a clarification. In terms of aiding the learning curve, are you suggesting watching hrs of EOD charts or hrs of daily short term real time charts. I have just started on the VSA journey and look forward to anything that'll aid my learning. 

Cheers


----------



## tech/a

aarbee said:


> Hi Tech,
> Just a clarification. In terms of aiding the learning curve, are you suggesting watching hrs of EOD charts or hrs of daily short term real time charts. I have just started on the VSA journey and look forward to anything that'll aid my learning.
> 
> Cheers




I have a R/T Tradeguider Chart open at my desk all day--its just to my left so I glance at it often enough to "See" whats developing on a 1 min chart of the SPI all day and any other chart I have a look at which is of interest.
So these charts are happening in front of me where as an EOD is in very slow motion in comparison.

Even an EOD software would be extremely helpful and cut your learning curve down by a mile and increase curiosity and questions by the same amount!

Bottom line is I BELIEVE having the software (And I wish Kreugers was available) will help traders no end.


----------



## Mistagear

motorway said:


> Inasmuch as this will help you to understand the market. You will
> therein after think in waves.
> 
> 
> So  ''Many signals are 2 and 3 bar signals with 2 and 3 bar volume triggers''
> 
> ALL signals are really an INDEFINITE number of BARS...
> 
> Someone tell me why this is SO ?
> 
> It is important if one  really wants  to understanding Wyckoff
> 
> motorway




Thanks Motorway for mentioning "waves" it confirms part of the process I use where I measure swings to gauge the continuing strength of prevailing trend and counter trends within the life cycle. As I read your post I thought "Yep, I totally understand what you are trying to convey"

As far as answering the question you posed,

The transitional period prior to an eventual tipping point in price, is rarely contained within a single time bar, It develops over a period of time, where the dominant force gradually changes and becomes the weaker force, direction change is the result.
I imagine other Wyckoff Method traders feel the same as I do on many occasions, where you see the picture emerging and need patience to wait for the market to finally reach that tipping point. 
The story is read in sentences and chapters, not in a single word, this explains what Wyckoff does for me when I look at a chart.

Cheers, M


----------



## joea

tech/a said:


> Your *RIGHT*
> 
> Todd is a Mile in front of Gavin and his software is still being produced.
> I have all his stuff as well.
> Combines far more analysis into the art of chart reading than Gavin probably knows!.
> 
> You can subscribe to his weekly video---usually 8-15 min and free with less guff!
> and its NOT listening to Gavin!---weekly newsletter on front page!
> 
> 
> http://traderscode.com/




I just wonder what a fly on the wall would be thinking when he observes all the trading software programs you have accumulated.
I sense you are honing in on the total product.
Total outcome from total understanding. Or before you correct me, total nett profit.
joea p.s. no pun intended.


----------



## thesnowyforest

Thank you so much for thelink to 'Master the markets'. 

ITS BLOWN ME AWAY...

Makes ALOT of sense.

For example: the buying climax chapter was a definite eye opener. as soon as i finished reading that chapter i checked out the ASX chart and low and behold.....

The peak of the asx200 (sometime in April, 2011 from memory) also the day BHP hit $50 was a text book finish. narrow spread on good volume.

our year to date chart is virtually identical to the image in the buying climax chapter

Then down she went to where we are now.

Thanks again!


----------



## tech/a

Some has stuck others are under utilised.
Metastock I use for Searches and Systems testing with Tradesim
Amibroker I have bought but never "Unpacked"
AGET is underutilized
Tradeguider EOD Dont need I can get daily on R/T but was bought before R/T released. and R/T I use daily.


----------



## tech/a

> Someone tell me why this is SO ?




All Trees exist within the forest.


----------



## joea

tech/a said:


> All Trees exist within the forest.




But!! Most people do not see the forrest beyond the trees!
joea


----------



## tech/a

joea said:


> But!! Most people do not see the forrest beyond the trees!
> joea




Doesn't mean it isn't there.


----------



## joea

tech/a said:


> Doesn't mean it isn't there.




It is there, and to see it it, is the ultimate pursuit of the journey (of successful trading) that we travel.
Most people trade to just make money and many fail.
But to understand the price action, and to make money as well is the ultimate mental stimulation for a trader to achieve. Some people see it as a challenge to understand.
But then I have had a glass of wine.
joea


----------



## tech/a

Bloody hell Motorway has us both speaking in metaphors!
I'm stepping out to hug a tree.


----------



## Billyb

tech/a said:


> Bloody hell Motorway has us both speaking in metaphors!
> I'm stepping out to hug a tree.




Yes and it seems Gavin and his crew are delving into personal development now - the name of their latest webinar - "How to manage your fear and channel it in a positive manner" ---"The Science of Getting Rich Revealed: Learning How to Create Success and Wealth Using Universal Laws. "


----------



## tech/a

Billyb said:


> Yes and it seems Gavin and his crew are delving into personal development now - the name of their latest webinar - "How to manage your fear and channel it in a positive manner" ---"The Science of Getting Rich Revealed: Learning How to Create Success and Wealth Using Universal Laws. "




Yeh I can just hear it.
" look just because you can't apply the analysis profitably"
We have a course just for you"

Im really sorry-----It's not us it's *YOU!*


----------



## joea

Hi.
I have been thinking!
If we are attempting to find out what the smart money is doing by VSA.
Then what literature does the smart money learn from.?
Have they got a secret library?
joea


----------



## tech/a

The big players ARE the book they ARE the main game we read their action ---- observe and anticipate their game.
They write every minute of every page ----- play out strategies known only to them.
We attempt to hop on for the ride.
Their tools are supply and demand ----- they manipulate it to suit.
They don't need to learn anything as they create the story and manipulate the game to their advantage.


----------



## joea

Hi.
Well these strategies, someone must compile them.
Sounds like a "sect" like the "MASONS".
joea


----------



## tech/a

Quants generally develop them.


----------



## motorway

joea said:


> Hi.
> I have been thinking!
> If we are attempting to find out what the smart money is doing by VSA.
> Then what literature does the smart money learn from.?
> Have they got a secret library?
> joea




Smart Money is by definition Smart
they buy low they sell high
they mark the boundaries of the trading range

But The mkt also self organizes ... Waves Gather Followings .. Waves change sentiment ... "It is markets that make opinions" RDW 

Wyckoff's Composite Operator .. is all of this

Not just "Smart Money" 

motorway


----------



## joea

Hi.
"Trades About to Happen" is now available as a pre-order on Amazon. (according to my alert.)

But as rx2 mentioned, it will be sometime before we open the cover.

joea


----------



## Billyb

I got an email today witha  promotion- the Tradeguider EOD software with a bunch of other educational videos and books is selling for 500 bucks for another 24hours or so. I'm not interested but others might be


----------



## tech/a

Billyb said:


> I got an email today witha  promotion- the Tradeguider EOD software with a bunch of other educational videos and books is selling for 500 bucks for another 24hours or so. I'm not interested but others might be




Their marketing is relentless.
Something new every day
These guys are better at marketing than trading!

While I use VSA and believe it to be helpful
The machine makes it's money from the machine!

I'd love to know the inside sales reports would be massive.
*SELL the dream*


----------



## joea

Billyb said:


> I got an email today witha  promotion- the Tradeguider EOD software with a bunch of other educational videos and books is selling for 500 bucks for another 24hours or so. I'm not interested but others might be




Billyb
Ask them for an invoice. They give you an email which is a summary of an invoice with $495 on it with no description of the purchase and refuse to do so.
Maybe when you send money they give another invoice I do not know.
Something funny in that camp. and its not ha! ha!
joea


----------



## mr. jeff

I am bumping this thread so that it is easier to find for those that want to chase down the short book on VSA - quite easy to read, very practical and interesting to. 

I am not promoting the ongoing theatre that is behind it all and stress that you do NOT in any way have to get the software, but the information in there is worth the time.

Have a good ANZAC day!


----------



## burglar

mr. jeff said:


> I am bumping this thread so that it is easier to find for those that want to chase down the short book on VSA - quite easy to read, very practical and interesting to.
> 
> I am not promoting the ongoing theatre that is behind it all and stress that you do NOT in any way have to get the software, but the information in there is worth the time.
> 
> Have a good ANZAC day!




I am bumping this thread to thank the talking duck for introducing me to this book.

It is awesome ... it is eye opening.
 +1


----------



## burglar

burglar said:


> I am bumping this thread to thank the talking duck for introducing me to this book.
> 
> It is awesome ... it is eye opening.
> +1




Bumped for newbies seeking survival!


----------



## joestock

WaveSurfer said:


> Great read, thanks a bunch tech.
> 
> I would say there is more valuable info in there than the software plug. IMHO...
> 
> Came across a few articles on VSA. Hope you don't mind me hijacking your thread tech
> 
> http://www.sfomag.com/homefeaturedetail.asp?ID=836653954&MonthNameID=October&YearID=2006
> http://www.sfomag.com/homefeaturedetail.asp?ID=363568822&MonthNameID=June&YearID=2006
> 
> Thought I'd post the resources here and leave your other thread for discussion.
> 
> [[[[Edit]]]]
> Amazing what good ol' Google can find.
> http://www.tradeguider.com/vsaclub/archives/




Anyone have the goodies from the archives, and is willing to share em?


----------

